# Fuel injector cleaners. ranking and reviews?



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

180,000 and I'd like to use a fuel injector cleaner with my 96 Jetta 2.0 GL... No idea what makes one better than the rest for my application. Looking for reviews of the products online I was disappointed with the results and explanations. 
Recommendations? This goes with my other post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4021446


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Fuel injector cleaners. ranking and reviews? (JDub8)*

My question is why? Just because of the mileage?
I ask because I pulled the heads off of one of our older cars (with only 150,000 miles on the clock) last summer and was delighted to see just how spotlessly clean the injectors, intake ports, and intake valves were. I mean, they were literally glistening in the sun. So, unless your engine is running like crap and you think the fuel injection system is to blame, you'll be wasting your money by using a "cleaner" just because of your mileage.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

My other post has more info :|
Wish it were just a preventative maintenance thing but sadly it snit. Wonder if I should replace the fuel filter while I'm at it.


_Modified by JDub8 at 8:13 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (JDub8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDub8* »_My other post has more info :|
Wish it were just a preventative maintenance thing but sadly it snit. Wonder if I should replace the fuel filter while I'm at it.

The information you posted doesn't even remotely sound like a fuel injector issue. I'm not at all familiar with your engine, however, I'm thinking that it could be anything from a timing belt that has skipped a tooth, to an O2 sensor, a fuel filter/fuel pump, or even some sort of a crank position sensor. Given the vintage of your car I'm _pretty_ sure that it is OBD-II compliant, and that means that you can take it to your local AutoZone and have it plugged in so that the error codes can be read. That should give you a bit more to go on.
Keep us posted.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

I am poor atm so I bought one of those Vag-Com cables off ebay and will use that to get more info on the issue. Sadly I only bought it yesterday so it will probably take 3-4 days to get here.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (JDub8)*

If I'm not mistaken, AutoZone will read the codes for free.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

They send people out into the parking lot with one of those machines? Cool. I've never expected that kind of service from a retail store 0.0
Ty, I'll post back


----------

